# Elkhorn Resort - Manitoba



## cheter (Feb 3, 2006)

Yesterday I spoke to an RCI guide and the ongoing search for the Grand Tetons area doesn't look good.  I pulled an expanded search today and could get a 3 bedroom at Elkhorn Resort 5/27.  It looks like a beautiful area.  My son and I are interested in the scenery, wildlife, and hiking.  It seems it has all that.  Should I grab it, or keep hopeing something will come up in the Teton area?  
Thank you!


----------



## eal (Feb 3, 2006)

*Riding Mountain National Park*

Elkhorn's appeal would be Manitoba's national park.  It is very beautiful.  The nearest town is Wasagaming.  The weather in late May can be iffy - in the 40's or in the 60's depending.  Hiking, scenery and wildlife are wonderful.  Horseback riding is a popular activity at the resort.  There  is a review of a three-bedroom cabin on the tug reviews page.

Tough decision!  What resort are you using for the exchange?


----------



## cheter (Feb 3, 2006)

*reply*

Royal Floridaian - Ormond Beach Florida 2/2


----------



## Victoria (Feb 3, 2006)

We were there in May two years ago, and had a great week.  It is a very restful place - great for hiking and horse back riding.  There is a buffalo park nearby.  We drove to Dauphin one day - a Ukrainian town, and Brandon another day.   The rooms in the unit are very small, but well equipped. There is a spa on site, and a nice restaurant.  The weather was very pleasant while we were there  The area of Clear Lake opens officially  for the Victoria Day holiday {May 22}. It is the only resort that we have been to that has a "Doggie B&B"!!   I think that you would enjoy the resort if you want scenery, wildlife and hiking,


----------



## Perogy (Feb 3, 2006)

I can't provide any advice as it relates to the Tetons, but I would advise that this should be a good place for wildlife, scenery and hiking and would agree with the other 2 comments. I am an owner at Elkhorn and quite familiar with the resortr so if you have specific questions about the resort, you can contact me and I will try to answer your questions.


----------



## Amy (Feb 4, 2006)

What time zone does this area observe -- time zone in the US sense?  Is the nearest airport located in Winnipeg?


----------



## Perogy (Feb 4, 2006)

Elkhorn Resort is in the Central Time Zone, and Winnipeg is thew nearest airport about 2 1/2 to 3 hours drive time away.


----------



## Amy (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Amy (Feb 4, 2006)

Are there other Canadian timeshares located in areas near wildlife?


----------

